# Casseroll, Alfined!



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

So 7 months have passed since I built up my Salsa commuter....https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=165895&highlight=casseroll

I've changed a few bits (to make it look nicer) but mostly its been the same 41 x 16 SS setup. Its been great commuting to work on it, but ss'ing has got a bit much and felt like a change so I decided to get some gears. One of the reasons for this is also so I can use this bike for more riding than just commuting when I don't want to take the pimpy carbon isaac out. 

So here it is! 

new bits:

- Alfine 8 speed gear hub on Open Pro 32h rim, Sapim race silver spokes
- JTek bar end shifter
- new tyres, Conti GP 4 Seasons 28C (not in the photos)



















More Photos here...

Need to change the bar tape (realised the glow in dark Cinelli stuff, despite being awesome glowing in the dark is not that comfortable) and have added a Edinburgh Bicycle bar bag as I'm cycling to Paris next week. 

Been riding to work on it this week (80 miles in total) and once I got used to the gap in gears, it was a pleasure to ride. The afline is suprisingly smooth, and its cool being able to change gear when you're stationary at the lights.

Salsa!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Nicely done, your bike looks great. I am looking forward to your ride report after you have ridden it for a while.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm also very curious how you like it for longer riding. I commute just about 20 mi round trip, but have a lot of hills, so I haven't been using my Raleigh One-Way as much as I'd like (it fits great and I dig it). I've been thinking about plunking down $350-400 at universal cycles for a Sturmey 8spd drum rear mated to a drum/dyno front on Open Sport rims (or a similar shimano setup). I'm wondering if that would give me a good Oct-April bike for the PNW. I plan to keep riding through rain and cold all winter long and don't have a garage for a lot of maintenance, so the one-speed and internal brake thing seems to be genius. But I also don't want to feel like I'm riding around with two flat tires from rolling resistance...

So keep sharing the updates and let us know how it goes. For those of us who coast above 22mph anyway and aren't racing, it seems like the IGH is the perfect tool for the job.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice looking Salsa, very clean. The look of internal hubs has always appealed to me. I'd love to hear a report on the Alfine once you've been on it for a while. I've been considering an internally gear commuter for a while and would love a Rohloff but the cost is prohibitive at this point.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks sick!
I just got a 7 speed shimano built up for my San Jose. Need to find a way to mount the shifter. I guess I will go with the hubbub adaptor since jtek is now closing down. too bad, though $80 for a shifter is a bit much (says grad student who has 6 bikes at school).


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

Eight some Salsa, it looks great. 

Where did you get your J-Tek? I checked their website recently and it seems the owner is experiencing some serious health issues and the business is shut down for now. Too bad.

Also, what chainring/cog? Looks like...42/18?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

How are you liking the Conti GP 4 Seasons? I am thinking about putting them on my commuter/touring bike next time I buy tires because they are available in 700 x 28.


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice set up. Ive surfed the Salsa website quite a bit and have considered the Casseroll SS (I prefer SS complete bike color over the Ginger beer color) and mating up a Rohloff to it for touring next year. I would have loved the higher grade steel of the La Cruz but its not suitable for IGH's due to its vertical drop outs.

The Casseroll frame has 130mm rear spacing according to the website. An Alfine requires 135mm spacing fro memory, so im curious as to how you bolted up the hub into the frame ?


----------



## gilley (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, I was curious about the same issue of the 130 vs 135 spacing. Please elaborate on your setup.

Cheers


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Most impressive bike I've seen in a while. What size is it? What is the measurement from the center of bottom bracket, to the top of saddle through the seattube? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm eyeing one. Oh, and do the long reach bakes flex more than short reach brakes? I'm looking for a crappy weather-grocery getter, and I think it really fits the ticket.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Klong said:


> Where did you get your J-Tek? I checked their website recently and it seems the owner is experiencing some serious health issues and the business is shut down for now. Too bad.


It looks like Jtek is back up and running.

http://jtekengineering.com/index.html


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

What seat post did you use? Looks great.


----------



## waltc (Apr 21, 2010)

I too am wondering about the spacing. I'm looking to find an older road frame (Fuji/Nishiki/Raleigh) with the same dropouts you have and am worried about the Alfine fitting. Also, which non-turn washers did you use? Looks like you used the "7" (http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-nexus.html#vertical)


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice rig -- handsome.

Enjoy the Alfine -- it is a nice hub.


----------



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

hey guys, sorry for not posting, I haven't been to rbr in a while!

Answers:

Spacing - I just pushed it in. As it was only 5mm difference and a steel frame I thought it would be ok.

Shifter - I bought the shifter from Planet X bikes in the UK.

Size - its the 49cm frame. Thought it might be a bit small but its been very comfy.

Seatpost - its a cheap BBB Roadpost (as I wanted a silver post). Stem is also BBB.

Alfine has been great for commuting and light touring. I rode to Paris (300 miles 3 days) in Oct and to Amsterdam in Feb (150 miles and snow!). Plus alot of commuting. Haven't ridden the bike for a couple of months thou as a spoke snapped on the way to dam (third time thats happened. I think the wheel build was rubbish) and havent had a chance to fix it (been riding other bikes).

Here's a up to date photo on the ferry to holland!


----------

